

'Stone-like' Optical Disc that lasts 'forever' - gheldean
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/emergingtech/a-stone-like-optical-disc-that-lasts-for-millennia/2709

======
gheldean
The Millenniata website with more product info - <http://millenniata.com/>

